# Bush hog driveline question



## Rex Jones (Mar 5, 2018)

hi all,

I have a Howse C606HN bush hog that broke a shear pin and threw the driveshaft off the spline at the gearbox. Now I cannot get the driveshaft yoke back on the gearbox spline. Can someone look at the pic and tell me if a piece is missing? Do I just need to use a bigger hammer and some grease? Thanks, Rex


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No hammer, that will make it worse. Get some abrasive cloth, used to call it crocus cloth, comes in long strips and every auto parts place will have it. Take that abrasive cloth and polish off the rough material that welded itself to the gearbox shaft, drive out the broken shear pin, clean the inside of the yoke just enough that the chunks are gone, then lightly oil and slide the yoke collar back on the shaft and install your new shear pin.


----------



## Rex Jones (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you, RC! I will try it when I get back home and let everybody know how it went.


----------



## Rex Jones (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey all, just a follow up on this issue. I finally figured out that I had boogered up the inner sleeve of the yoke. Basically a ridge of metal had been formed that was preventing the yoke from going on. So I got a die grinder and a coarse stone and ground the heck out of that inner sleeve. When I got that smoothed out, I coated the sleeve and spline with grease and the driveshaft yoke went right on. Thanks for your help, RC!


----------

